# Welche RCP Frameworks benutzt ihr?



## manuel1139 (14. Mai 2008)

Hallo!

Ich bin gerade dabei eine vorhandene Applikation die direkt auf Swing aufgebaut wurde neu zu schreiben. Um das ganze etwas zu vereinfachen habe ich mir überlegt eines der vrhandenen RCP Frameworks zu benutzen. Jetzt würde mich interessieren wie weit die Verbreitung der vorhandenen RCPs ist. Wer von euch verwendet welches RCP framework? Ich habe schon einen ähnlichen Thread gefunden, leider gab es in dem Thread kein Ergebnis. 

Gruß,
  Manuel


----------



## foobar (15. Mai 2008)

Eclipse RCP for President!!


----------



## Wildcard (15. Mai 2008)

And Vice President  :lol:


----------

